# פֿאַר אייער און אונדזער פֿרייַהייט!



## Deleted member 24029 (Apr 8, 2019)

https://jewishcurrents.org/holocaust-revisionism-hits-the-streets-of-new-york/
Even though my maternal family was run out of (what was then) Poland, this was before the Holocaust; so, I am not involved in the argument of assets. My focus is on, "Oh, look, here come the neo-fascists, again; this time Polish..." Be vigilant , people.


----------

